# SS 04.06.16 - Mahler #10



## realdealblues

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Gustav Mahler (1860 - 1911)*

Symphony No. 10 in F-sharp

1. Andante - Adagio: 275 bars drafted in orchestral and short score
2. Scherzo: 522 bars drafted in orchestral and short score
3. Purgatorio.Allegro moderato: 170 bars drafted in short score, the first 30 of which were also drafted in orchestral score
4. [Scherzo. Nicht zu schnell]: about 579 bars drafted in short score
5. Finale. Langsam, schwer: 400 bars drafted in short score

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Pugg

​
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 in F sharp major
Completed by Deryck Cooke

Wiener Philharmoniker, Daniel Harding

Stunning recording by Harding :tiphat:


----------



## realdealblues

The Saturday Symphony continues on with Mahler's 10th, the next most requested Symphony left off of the list. A few people don't consider it part of the canon because it wasn't completed but at least most people recognize the Adagio, others don't mind the complete versions. Whether Adagio or complete version I hope everyone will pick a recording and join in this weekend 

I haven't listened to this recording in quite some time and a lot of times I will listen to the Barshai one but I think for this weekend I will revisit a complete version of the 3rd revision from Deryck Cooke.

View attachment 85356


Simon Rattle/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Jeff W

Pugg said:


> ​
> Mahler: Symphony No. 10 in F sharp major
> Completed by Deryck Cooke
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Daniel Harding
> 
> Stunning recording by Harding :tiphat:


This will be my first listen to any completion of this symphony. I've only previously heard the Adagio. I've heard this recording (Daniel Harding with the Wiener Philharmoniker) plugged by a few members here, so I'll go with this one!


----------



## D Smith

The Mahler 10 Adagio is one of my favourite works and I listen to it frequently, usually by Bernstein. I've heard the Cooke reconstruction and like it, but it never seemed totally authentic to me. However Saturday Symphony gives me a reason to listen again! I have the Levine recording but this weekend I'll try Chailly/RSO Berlin.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I'll go with Kurt Sanderling & the Berliner Sinfonie-Orchester. I usually opt for Daniel Harding's excellent recording over Rattle's Berliner Philharmoniker recording but ever since I found Sanderling's performance I have been on the fence as to whether I prefer his or Harding's version. I'll call it a tie I think.

If I get time, I'll try to fit in Harding as well.


----------



## Mahlerian

I won't be able to listen to this tomorrow, but on Sunday, I'll go for this one:










I might also listen to this soon:


----------



## CDs

I only have the unfinished version so I will listen to that.

*Klaus Tennstedt
London Philharmonic Orchestra*


----------



## Triplets

It will be Sanderling for me as well, or possibly Inbal and the Concertgebouw on Blu Ray


----------



## Haydn man

realdealblues said:


> The Saturday Symphony continues on with Mahler's 10th, the next most requested Symphony left off of the list. A few people don't consider it part of the canon because it wasn't completed but at least most people recognize the Adagio, others don't mind the complete versions. Whether Adagio or complete version I hope everyone will pick a recording and join in this weekend
> 
> I haven't listened to this recording in quite some time and a lot of times I will listen to the Barshai one but I think for this weekend I will revisit a complete version of the 3rd revision from Deryck Cooke.
> 
> View attachment 85356
> 
> 
> Simon Rattle/Berlin Philharmonic


This version for me


----------



## Avey

letmecheckintoSS -- *OH MY GOD*


----------



## Pugg

Avey said:


> letmecheckintoSS -- *OH MY GOD*


Do we need to call a doctor?


----------



## Avey

OK - listening to Seattle Symphony re-broadcast of its performance late last year (first ever) of Mahler's 10th in full -- tonight (Fri.).

I was there. And I wrote about it in the appropriate thread.

Didn't speak to the piece. Won't now. I have come to shy from sharing words in lieu of the listening (and the personal experience).

I only say: 90% finished; full draft; incomplete; non-(completely)orchestrated -- whatever.

This **** is truly stunning. I am almost tempted to say the _scherzo_ is his greatest ever, beyond the Fifth, beyond the Seventh(s), beyond the Second.

Turn those opening notes from poison to harsh ecstasy -- I don't need to repeat the stunning reversion (in word) shining forth through the scherzo's finale.


----------



## techniquest

Despite my love of Mahler, I have yet to appreciate and understand the 10th, so this weekend offers a golden opportunity. I'm going to have a listen to the Wheeler reconstruction (Naxos) and the Barshai (Brilliant Classics).


----------



## bz3

techniquest said:


> Despite my love of Mahler, I have yet to appreciate and understand the 10th, so this weekend offers a golden opportunity.


I too would say I like, but do not yet love, his tenth. I've taken longer to come around to Mahler's later works however (the 9th excluded) so hopefully this or the 8th is next! It's not that I dislike them or don't listen to them, just that I haven't made them intimately a part of my listening experience.

Earlier I listened to Bernstein/NYPO Mahler 10 first movement. As I'm in the process of moving it may be all I get to this weekend, especially since it's only the Bernstein NYPO cycle I have at my immediate disposal. But when I can I intend to give the complete 10th under Sanderling a go again. I like the completions personally - I will always a choose a world with an infinitesemally larger Mahler output rather than not.


----------



## Mika

It is time to open Mahler box again: Berliner Philharmoniker & Rattle


----------



## elgar's ghost

I usually opt for a recording of the Cooke version but here 'll go for Slatkin's performance of Mazzetti's arrangement.


----------



## Classical Music Fan

I went with the Simon Rattle/ Berlin Phill Recording on the Warner Classics Mahler Box. I had also before listened to the Mazzetti version with Slatkin.


----------



## MarkW

I've heard all of the recorded performing versions (2 Cooke, 2 Mazetti, Wheeler, Carpenter, Barshai) and lots of recordings, and my favorite so far is Lopez-Cobos/Cincinnati/Mazetti II. Although I continue to marvel at how well the first movement holds up, regardless of the performance.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I have Tennstedt and Boulez (Adagio) Ormandy and Rattle (Cooke completions) but have gone once more for the Rattle / BPO version on EMI, which is great music. I do love the 10th. It was the first of Mahler's later symphonies that I got to know.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

As you may have seen in 'Current Listening' I returned for a second helping and listened to :

*Mahler
Symphony No. 10 in F sharp (Performing version I, Deryck Cooke)*
Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy [Colombia, 1965; CD Sony 2006]

Which is also very good, a bit brisker than Rattle in most movements, this performance definitely has elan and energy. The recording is, well, elderly.


----------



## Vaneyes

A belated endeavor. Recorded 1965. :tiphat:


----------



## Avey

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Mahler
> Symphony No. 10 in F sharp (Performing version I, Deryck Cooke)*
> Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy [Colombia, 1965; CD Sony 2006]
> 
> Which is also very good, a bit brisker than Rattle in most movements, this performance definitely has elan and energy. The recording is, well, elderly.


I like this characterization. I have the Ormandy on vinyl, and often, I find myself wanting him to slow ever so slightly.


----------

